# Urbanites in New York



## LDR (Jun 21, 2006)

I've just realised that I have enough frequent flyer points for a return trip to New York. 

I’ve never been before and just about everyone I know who has been has had nothing but good things to say about the place so I’m thinking of visiting for a week sometime over the summer.

Are there any urbanites that are based there that would be willing to join me for a drink or three when I visit?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 22, 2006)

Sure.

Just tell me when.


----------



## D (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes, indeed-y.


----------



## LDR (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent.  I'll keep you updated as to my dates but I'm thinking around the end of August.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm still hoping to do another Offline over the late summer (although it'll be in Williamsburg seeing as my fave NYC bar, The Raven, looks unlikely to reopen).


----------



## LDR (Jun 23, 2006)

Keep me posted as to when you'll be over there and I’ll see if I can catch up with you.


----------



## D (Jun 23, 2006)

Just for the record, I am not yet full time in NYC, but I will be soon.


----------



## LDR (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool.  I'm looking at booking flights soon.  

Any recommendations as to when I should come over?


----------



## D (Jun 28, 2006)

not winter

that's my recommendation

how about September?


----------



## LDR (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm back at school in September so I guess late August is looking the best time.


----------



## D (Jun 28, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I'm back at school in September so I guess late August is looking the best time.



Well, perhaps I'll see you then!

I should be back in NY by that time.


----------



## LDR (Jun 29, 2006)

Cool.  I'm going to book them this week.

Next question - Where to stay?  

I'm more interested in the cheap places, not because I'm tight but because I tend to meet more interesting people.   I'm not fussy at all about where I sleep.


----------



## D (Jun 29, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'm going to book them this week.
> 
> Next question - Where to stay?
> 
> I'm more interested in the cheap places, not because I'm tight but because I tend to meet more interesting people.   I'm not fussy at all about where I sleep.



Hostel - 103rd and Amsterdam is a good'un

also I hear good things about the Hotel Pickwick Arms on 51st between 2nd and 3rd

if you do a search through this forum I'm sure you'll find a bunch of budget recommendations


----------



## LDR (Jun 30, 2006)

Yay! 

I've booked my flights.

I arrived in NY on 23th August and return to London on the 30th.


----------



## LDR (Jul 16, 2006)

I've now booked my accommodation too.

I decided to go for the Bowery's Whitehouse Hotel.  It's very close to CBGBs and the heart of the lower east side which is the area that most appeals to me.

I’m getting quite excited about this trip now.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 16, 2006)

*On the Bowery*

I don't know that one, but the Bowery has a colorful 150-year-plus history of low-end flophouses (that's a very long time here in the States). I'm guessing your place is not quite that downscale! It's gentrifying fast, but there are still a few SROs and bedbug hotels down there. I live a couple blocks away. The music at CBGBs sucks and has since, well, about 1981, but it's certainly worth a visit, since Hilly's threatening to close it (I suspect, however, that this is the club world equivalent of those 'Going out of business' sales over on Broadway that seem to go on for years!).

If you're going to be staying there, consider yourself obligated to read Luc Sante's 480-page Auld New York prose poem Low Life. The original Gangs of New York is also pretty entertaining. And there's wonderful stuff about the neighborhood at Forgotten-ny.com, an indispensible resource.  

If you're going up to Times Square, you should read our friend Marshall Berman's On The Town. Or even if you're not. Just 'cause. There's your summer reading sorted.


----------



## LDR (Jul 17, 2006)

septic tank said:
			
		

> I don't know that one, but the Bowery has a colorful 150-year-plus history of low-end flophouses (that's a very long time here in the States). I'm guessing your place is not quite that downscale!


I'm guessing that it might be.  

One review I read said - 





> One floor is reserved specifically for long-term resident. These people have lived there for years -- most are alcoholics, drug addicts, or both.
> 
> As for the bedbugs at the White House -- it's a real problem that's been going on for quite some time. Before the new owner's came in, management had a sign up at the front desk that said "Let us know about Bed Bugs! We want to attack them and eliminate them."



However, I've certainly stayed in far worse places during my travels and I think it'll all be part of the experience.  I’m sure I’ll meet some interesting people there.
You can read some of the reviews here.

I've ordered all those books you recommended, so that's my holiday reading sorted. Cheers.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 18, 2006)

I actually stopped in to the place with a view to renting a room for a few days when I was doing my pre-lease apartment hopping.

It looks like a very basic kind of a place, but one that can probably get away with it because it has a bit of character.

I ended up passing it up because I got an offer to crash on somebody's floor for free and I wouldn't recommend it for my auld mammy but if you read the bedbugs and alcoholics thing and are still interested then you'll obviously be fine. In fact, you may even be pleasantly surprised!

You're also quite correct that there's plenty of interesting things to check out within easy walking distance of the place.


----------



## LDR (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I made it and I love it here.

I would type more but I have a minute left. 

I love NY.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2006)

Be sure to pop over to the Boulevard Tavern tomorrow - my mate Jim is DJing there and it's right up your street!


> ROCK BOX
> DJs GEORGE and DANDY SEX
> think that   your weekend needs a kick start!
> And kick start it they will with kick ass ROCK! They'll spin all your favorites all night long.
> ...


(It's where the Raven has moved to)

I'm dead jealous that you're over there - NY rocks!  Have a great time!


----------



## LDR (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't get over how much I love this place.  It's way way better than I expected.  People are so friendly too.  I'd love to live here for a year or so.

I'm meeting Septic Tank and Inflatable Jesus tonight but I'll see if they want to pop along to Rockbox.  It does indeed sound like my type of thing.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't forget my fridge magnet!


----------



## LDR (Aug 26, 2006)

God my head hurts.  

Bartenders like me over here.  They keep buying me drinks.  

Not that I mind of course.


----------



## eme (Aug 27, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I'm meeting Septic Tank and Inflatable Jesus tonight but I'll see if they want to pop along to Rockbox.  It does indeed sound like my type of thing.



jealous (in a good way) x 1000000000000... send my love to monsieurs septic and dandysex of the rockbox...


----------



## anotherTzone (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm going NY for first time also to watch the marathon. My friend in Australia is running. Looking forward to it.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2006)

anotherTzone said:
			
		

> I'm going NY for first time also to watch the marathon. My friend in Australia is running. Looking forward to it.


It's great fun!

We saw it go through Williamsburg for the last two years and Bedford Ave turns into a mini festival!











http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/new-york-014.html


----------



## anotherTzone (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah i saw those pictures editor. Some excellent ones there as well. 
My friend has been training so hard for this and hasn't drank alcohol for like 18 months and he used to be a right monster! He loves NY so i thought combine a trip there and see him. Sorted.


----------

